# ** Black Mercedes CL63 AMG w/ Gloss-It **



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2009 CL63 Mercedes booked for a 3 day correction detail.

A car that is only a few weeks old really shouldn't need this kind of detail yet, and the reason being?

In under a month this car was detailed TWICE before it came to me, the first time it was a botched dealer prep job and the second time was a detail (by another detailer who claims to fix swirls and scratches) to polish out the scratches put in by the dealer prior.

Upon arrival the car already appeared clean and the wheels were in great shape, until I saw the inners which were still filthy. I know knew what kind of "deatiler" handled the car before me so I figured I had a good amount of work ahead of me.

Enough babbling and on with the detail ;

my little setup for wheel cleaning, the rubbermaid cart is really useful during the wash process

Gloss It wheel gel
Megs APC 3:1 (tires)
Stoners tarminator (tires)
Autosmart Tardis










brushes of choice










Using the new daytona wheel brush I must say I wasnt overly impressed. Yes the design is much more sturdy but the bristles seem too soft to heavier scrubbing and the "sling" problem is still very annoying, yet not many other brushes get behind the spokes and calipers as well



















After a quick pre-foam I washed the car using CG CWG and the clayed with Sonus fine green clay, after the clay I did another quick wash with the CWG to strip off some of the protection layed down by Megs last touch QD which was used as clay lube










Sheeting off w/ some DI water










Recently began using an electric blow to aid in the drying process, works well for the mirrors and crevices but still a light wipedown with a WW is necessary to get the paint completely dry










Pulled the car inside for to take some readings and see what we need for correction. Readings were very inconsistent, not suprising because I know the car was just "compounded" by another detailer... he seemed to do a fantastic job, thats why the owner needs to get it re-corrected just days later :lol:

The car didnt have a lot of fine defects, mostly just rids and scratches




























After doing a test panel with a few different combos I landed on the following for correction:

Menzerna P203s w/ a Mirco Surface tuf buf black wool pad in various sizes
Gloss-It evolution Cut or P203s again w/Gloss It green polishing pad
Menzerna PO85rd w/ Gloss It blue finishing pad

The wool actually finished down pretty good ( I must thank Rick "RickRack: for pointing me to the tuf buf pads and powerfinish combo)

I wanted to get the paint to 98-100% BEFORE the jeweling stage, so later on I could work at lower speeds and really refine the finish without concentrating on further correction.

Working the power finish w/ wool










Refining the wool holos and finer swirls (Evolution Cut and GI green polishing pad)










After










Before










After










50/50










The rear decklid had some deeper RIDS which required 2 separate passes with the tuf buf wool to fully remove at 2100rpm using moderate pressure










Other side corrected, this is after the wool and polishing stages, notice there are still holograms in the paint (after 85rd the holos were refined out, wait for the later sun pics as the garage was too dark to capture a clear shot)



















After 85rd










Inisde the license plate area recieved the same 3 step process as the rest of the car, the little 3" gloss-it BP and tuf buf wool pad worked great for the RIDS in tight corners










After jeweling with 85rd










Opened up the garage in hopes to get some sun shots










Head and tailights were corrected w/ Gloss It one step machine gloss and a 3" polishing pad

under the LED










The lower panels were a bit more hacked up, tired my best to capture the defects










After
under the LED










The CL had 4-5 scratches which needed wetsanding, this one was treated with 2000grit followed by 3000grit

Before



















After under the infratech










Little 3" wool helps on areas such as side mirrors and around door handles




























Finishing up stage 2 of polishing










Last sun shot after correction before applying the LSP










Since the car was new the interior already was in great shape, a through once over wall all it needed.

No leather cleaner was needed
Gloss-it satin leather polish (conditioner) applied
P&S express interior cleaner on plastics and wool trim

Afters



















The wheels were treated inside and out with Rejex sealant (x2) for durability, the tires were treated with 2 coats of Gloss It Signature tire gloss










Dressing the engine bay w/ Gloss It TRV










After










50/50 of the tailpipes, treated with Noxon metal polish and #0000 steel wool










All finished










LSP of choice:

Gloss It signature gloss sealant x2
Gloss It Concourso gloss
Gloss Enhancer QD wipedown

Some final shots, I tried to get as many sun shots as possible





































The trunk (no more holograms:thumb

















































































































































My favorite (if only the owner was not standing in the shot, I blurred his face)










Thanks for looking :thumb:*


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

very nice!!!!


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Lovely work and superb finish. What a super looking car that is especially in black. Should be very easy to clone the owner out of that photo, just a matter of mostly replacing with lawn.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

All the way baby..... amazing... congrats mate.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Top job. This is how it should look


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely cracking job! How long did you need overall?


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

amazing work there!AMG's the only choice for a Merc!
PS: nice and calm street you live in...


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That seat contraption for the wheels is amazing. AMAZING.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks great.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work, and nice to see some gloss-it stuff! I love the QD 

Simon


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results!! :argie:

Love those alloys too.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

exotic detail said:


> Great work, and nice to see some gloss-it stuff! I love the QD
> 
> Simon


I have been using gloss it for over a year now, the overall finish it gives is just outstanding, and yes the QD is really great:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

That is very good, nice write up and some great before and after pics. A job well done.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work matey:thumb:


----------



## Jalopy (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome work mate :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate! excellent finish


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice job there mate. We had one of these things in the bodyshop a thortnight ago my god they are an awesome bit of kit!! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

dps1973 said:


> Very nice job there mate. We had one of these things in the bodyshop a thortnight ago my god they are an awesome bit of kit!! :thumb:


I would agree the CL is a great motor, in its class along with the Bentley GT its a true performance cruiser buts its still very heavy.

Either war I would enjoy owning one


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic job, as always. :thumb:

Is detailing something you want to follow as a proffession, or have you other plans for the future?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

You are very good at what you do!

Some of the best details on this site!

Well done!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Vyker said:


> You are very good at what you do!
> 
> Some of the best details on this site!
> 
> Well done!


Means a lot, thank you!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

TOP JOB !! Thats really really good. I thought I had seen professional already having been a member on the site for a while now but this has just raised the bar  Keep it up.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

:doublesho:thumb::argie:
You're my hero!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^ Thanks for all the kind words fellas!


----------

